

SEO – Special Emphaty Optimization for WordPress - NEILFLESCH
http://humanembodiment.com/2014/09/17/seo-wordpress-optimization/

======
lutusp
God, I wish people would become minimally literate before trying to write
essays. The linked piece is filled with the most atrocious misspellings and
grammatical errors, as though the author couldn't be bothered to review what
he had just typed. Starting at the top, with "Emphaty" instead of "Empathy".

To see the point, try Googling for "emphaty:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=emphaty&oq=emphaty](https://www.google.com/search?q=emphaty&oq=emphaty)

